
Show HN: A zero-configuration static pre-renderer for create-react-app - stereobooster
https://github.com/stereobooster/react-snap
======
patwalls
Has anyone used Netlify ([https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/))
to host create-react-app? They handle pre-rendering with literally one click
in their UI, right out of the box. Super impressed with them so far.

I just needed it for crawlers, happy with an SPA for what I'm working on.

------
ljoshua
I used this to enhance a microsite I made just the other day
([https://www.churnratecalculator.com](https://www.churnratecalculator.com)),
and it was a snap to integrate (ba-dum psh!).

Used the following guide to set up react-snap into an existing CRA application
in just a couple minutes: [https://medium.com/superhighfives/an-almost-static-
stack-6df...](https://medium.com/superhighfives/an-almost-static-
stack-6df0a2791319)

I want to investigate the CSS inlining feature--that's one of the areas where
I still am loading a decently large external resource. Experimental, but could
be a nice win.

(Edit: added the guide I used where I originally found out about react-snap)

------
haywirez
Eager to try this. Want to give a shotout to Phenomic[0] (also mentioned in
the readme) if you need a more complex static generator. MoOx is a great
maintainer.

[0] [https://phenomic.io](https://phenomic.io)

